# Veritas flat and round bottom spokeshaves w A2 irons



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Was there something other than price that made you choose these over the LN Boggs spokeshaves?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I have an easier time with the built in adjuster as opposed to one without. I'm a loser.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

Ease of use, got it. Thank you Fridge.


----------



## Gunnerb47 (Jun 27, 2016)

I have my grandfathers/fathers from the late 1920's. Works just fine for my use. I do believe that my grandfather made this one in his carpentry shop.


----------



## AnthonyReed (Sep 20, 2011)

I agree Gunner, if Fridge was not so lazy he could have saved money and used his dad's or made his own.

Seems like he just enjoys being wasteful.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I shame myself sometimes…


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

You are on a roll with your reviews Fridge!!! I wish I had your tool budget!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

You don't want my credit card bill  the things I do to build credit…

And I've been slacking in reviews


----------



## henryj383 (Jan 2, 2009)

!? so I guess LN is out because it cost more than the others, LOL I buy the best I can afford, so I will have something to give someone when my time comes.

no takers at this time ! Just having fun guys !


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Not buying the LN had nothing to do with budget. Just easier adjustability. I own a 6 LN planes and a chisel set. Awesome tools.


----------

